# UFOs, cats and laser pointers



## Robert Urbanek (Nov 11, 2019)

The elusive nature of UFOs reminds me of those videos in which cats chase a bright spot created by a laser pointer. Maybe pranksters are projecting images into our world from a parallel universe. We are the cats and the UFOs are the spots.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 11, 2019)

The original guys who started the crop circles phenomenon as a prank back in the 1970s, Doug Bower and Dave Chorley from Southhampton, England have even go so far as demonstrating exactly how they do them with nothing but ropes and 2 by 4s.

Yet, people still insist they must have an extraterrestrial origin.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 11, 2019)

fncceo said:


> The original guys who started the crop circles phenomenon as a prank back in the 1970s, Doug Bower and Dave Chorley from Southhampton, England have even go so far as demonstrating exactly how they do them with nothing but ropes and 2 by 4s.
> 
> Yet, people still insist they must have an extraterrestrial origin.



What about the horse?



​


----------



## JGalt (Nov 11, 2019)

Real cats would make a nuclear device out of cat puke and soiled litter, paw it through the space-time continuum, and blow the hell out of whomever was dinking around with that shiny laser thing.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 11, 2019)

Robert Urbanek said:


> The elusive nature of UFOs reminds me of those videos in which cats chase a bright spot created by a laser pointer. Maybe pranksters are projecting images into our world from a parallel universe. We are the cats and the UFOs are the spots.


You MAY be right.  And I AM crazy.  At least my psychiatrist thinks so.  But there's a chance HE may be crazy, as well.............


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 11, 2019)

Robert Urbanek said:


> The elusive nature of UFOs reminds me of those videos in which cats chase a bright spot created by a laser pointer. Maybe pranksters are projecting images into our world from a parallel universe. We are the cats and the UFOs are the spots.



Crap...someone finally caught me...took long enough.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Nov 11, 2019)

fncceo said:


> The original guys who started the crop circles phenomenon as a prank back in the 1970s, Doug Bower and Dave Chorley from Southhampton, England have even go so far as demonstrating exactly how they do them with nothing but ropes and 2 by 4s.
> 
> Yet, people still insist they must have an extraterrestrial origin.




Those 2 guys are really good!

They do such amazing work!

just the 2 of them

with sticks and ropes!

in the dark

blindfolded

standing on one leg

both hands tied behind their backs

and they can zip all over the world creating such elaborate images!


like these;

 
 
 


with just twigs and string

and both guys are in wheel chairs

no arms!

no legs!


both in comas!

and brain dead!

yet they can still zip from great britain to australia to canada all in one night and make hundreds of crop circles!


yup


I believe it!


----------



## fncceo (Nov 12, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > The original guys who started the crop circles phenomenon as a prank back in the 1970s, Doug Bower and Dave Chorley from Southhampton, England have even go so far as demonstrating exactly how they do them with nothing but ropes and 2 by 4s.
> ...



They didn't do them all. They started the fad that others copied.


----------

